# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  كوب مع ادم

## الوردة الاردنية

مرحبا ,,أدم

أسعد الله صباحكم/مسائكم بكل خير

مساء بعبق النسكافيه,,
وسلة جلكسي ..
وورد طائفي ,,

لك ادمـ
هذه الساحه لتتنفس فيها بــــ حرية رائيك ..

نسمع منك ,,أجابات على إسئله مطروحه ,,

كل يومين سوف نستضيف شخصيه من شخصيات أدم ,,

وندعه يرتشف القهوهـ ويجيب على بعض الاسئله ,,بحرية قلمه وفكره

أدمـ
هذه الاسئله ؟؟

س1--من انت ؟(لك الحريه ان تذكر أسمك او تعبر عن شخصيتك)

س2- إين موقع اعراب حواء في حياتك ؟

س3- هل تؤيد الكلمات الساخره (ابو سروال وفنيله ) (ام الركب السوداء) ؟؟

س4- لو قال لك -عندك مهله لمدة ساعه تغير شي في هذا العالم ماذا تعمل ؟؟

س5- لو مررت بالموقف هذا ماذا تعمل ؟؟(كنت واقف امام الكاشير للمحاسبه
والتفت ووجدت إمراءه كبيره بالسن قد نقص حسابها وهي تبحث في شنطتها
عن مال وانت تعلم من حركتها لايوجد لديها ..هل تساعدها ,,وكيف تساعدها
بحيث الا تجرحها ؟؟

س6- نظرتك لحواء من ناحية العباءه وحالها ؟

س-7 أجمل وقت تعيشه ؟مع من ؟

س8-اسم صديق لازلت تذكر اخوته الصادقه ؟؟

س9- هل تذكر اول معلم لك في الابتدائي ؟

س10- تهديها لمن ؟!

كرت احمر -
باقة ورد
قلم
الوان

س11- هل انت من المؤيدين اصرف مافي الجيب يأتيك مافي الغيب

س12- موقف مضحك لاتنساه ؟ لاتقول ياكثر المواقف اذكر نبي رسم الايتسامه على وجهك

س13-(حواء حنونه ورومانسيه- حواء جميلة- حواء جادة-حواء عمليه- حواء غنية) أيهما يفضل آدم؟

س14- لو اختارات لك حواء لبس معين على ذوقها ؟وماعجبك !! تلبسه او تتعذر عن لبسه؟؟

س15-هل تراء جلوسك مع اخواتك او زوجتك مضيعه للوقت ؟؟

س16-هل تؤيد دخول حواء السياسه ؟

س17-قال ثلاثة تكرهها المرأة في الرجل: البخل، والغرور، والتردد. وثلاثة
تعجبها: الكرم، والقوة، والمرح. (ماتعليقك على ذلك)؟!

س18- آدم الهادي... ما هو الموقف الذي يجعلك تتحول إلى آدم شرس؟!

س19-آدم .. كيف تتعامل مع عصبية حواء ؟؟

س20- نصيحه من ادم لحواء ؟!


أسرنا تواجدك معنا في هذه الدقائق التي مرت
عشنا وتعايشنا معك حرية قلمك وفكره

فلك الشكر ...ادم على منحنا هذا الوقت ...؟


تنمنى لكم التفاعل مع الموضوع ؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اول استضافة سوف تكون الى 
نشمي المنتدى 
معاذ ملحم 
ننتظر تواجدك هنا معاذ

----------


## &روان&

موضوع حلو يا وردة ابدعتي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أدمـ
هذه الاسئله ؟؟

س1--من انت ؟(لك الحريه ان تذكر أسمك او تعبر عن شخصيتك)

معاذ ملحم

س2- إين موقع اعراب حواء في حياتك ؟

حواء . . لا محل لها من الإعراب . 


حواء هي اللغه العربيه بحد ذاتها
فهي مدرسة إذا أعدتتها أعددت جيلاً طيب الأعراق

س3- هل تؤيد الكلمات الساخره (ابو سروال وفنيله ) (ام الركب السوداء) ؟؟

لأ

س4- لو قال لك -عندك مهله لمدة ساعه تغير شي في هذا العالم ماذا تعمل ؟؟

موضوع شخصي . . ما بقدر احكي فيه 

س5- لو مررت بالموقف هذا ماذا تعمل ؟؟(كنت واقف امام الكاشير للمحاسبه
والتفت ووجدت إمراءه كبيره بالسن قد نقص حسابها وهي تبحث في شنطتها
عن مال وانت تعلم من حركتها لايوجد لديها ..هل تساعدها ,,وكيف تساعدها
بحيث الا تجرحها ؟؟

بس يصير هالموقف بفرجها الله  .

س6- نظرتك لحواء من ناحية العباءه وحالها ؟

والله موضوع اللباس بالنسبة للمرأه . . هالشي من خصوصياتها وما إلي الحق بالتدخل . . لانو المرأه على دراية تامه بلباسها الشرعي .


س-7 أجمل وقت تعيشه ؟مع من ؟

مع أمي . .

س8-اسم صديق لازلت تذكر اخوته الصادقه ؟؟

برضو موضوع الإصدقاء . . اشي خاص فيني .

س9- هل تذكر اول معلم لك في الابتدائي ؟

مدرسة الجفر الأساسيه


س10- تهديها لمن ؟!

كرت احمر - لكل شخص متكبر وظالم .
باقة ورد لشخص واحد يهتم بي . . 
قلم لمن يريد ان يكتب لي رساله 
الوان لمن يريد ان يرسم لوحه فنيه

س11- هل انت من المؤيدين اصرف مافي الجيب يأتيك مافي الغيب

لا 

س12- موقف مضحك لاتنساه ؟ لاتقول ياكثر المواقف اذكر نبي رسم الايتسامه على وجهك

موقف مضحك . . فيه شخص كان يعمل بيتزا فأضاف كلشي من مكونات وأدخل مكونات ما إلها علاقه بالبيتزا . . وبعد ما إكتملت البيتزا  .. حكى عنها بيتزا الجيش .

س13-(حواء حنونه ورومانسيه- حواء جميلة- حواء جادة-حواء عمليه- حواء غنية) أيهما يفضل آدم؟
حواء حنونه ورومانسية . . بالنسبة إلي 


س14- لو اختارات لك حواء لبس معين على ذوقها ؟وماعجبك !! تلبسه او تتعذر عن لبسه؟؟

إذا زوجتي ان شاء الله تختار لبسي . . فأكيد رح يطلع حلوو 

س15-هل تراء جلوسك مع اخواتك او زوجتك مضيعه للوقت ؟؟

لأ .

س16-هل تؤيد دخول حواء السياسه ؟

لأ .

س17-قال ثلاثة تكرهها المرأة في الرجل: البخل، والغرور، والتردد. وثلاثة
تعجبها: الكرم، والقوة، والمرح. (ماتعليقك على ذلك)؟!

مقوله منطقيه .

س18- آدم الهادي... ما هو الموقف الذي يجعلك تتحول إلى آدم شرس؟!

العصبية هي من نوع آخر لدى الرجل . . فلكل شخص طريقته الخاصه بالغضب .

س19-آدم .. كيف تتعامل مع عصبية حواء ؟؟

بكل هدوء و محاولة إقناعها بخطأها . 

س20- نصيحه من ادم لحواء ؟!

كوني كما أنتي يا سيدتي . . فأنا اُحب أن أرى الإبتسامه على وجنتيكـ 

أسرنا تواجدك معنا في هذه الدقائق التي مرت
عشنا وتعايشنا معك حرية قلمك وفكره

فلك الشكر ...ادم على منحنا هذا الوقت ...؟

وشكراً إلك على الإستضافه الرائعه . . يا الوردة الأردنية .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الفكرة كتير حلوه بشكرك الوردة على الفكرة الجميلة 
استمتعت باجاباتك معاذ وانبسطنا اكيد تعرفنا على حواء بعيونك 

عم ننتظر ادم ليجاوب 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

جلسه إستمعت فيها لفكر راقي 
هذا وسام شكر من كوب ادمـ

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الاستضافة التالية ستكون للضيف 
محمد العزام

----------


## محمد العزام

هذه الاسئله ؟؟

س1--من انت ؟(لك الحريه ان تذكر أسمك او تعبر عن شخصيتك)

محمد العزام 


س2- إين موقع اعراب حواء في حياتك ؟

نصف المجتمع


س3- هل تؤيد الكلمات الساخره (ابو سروال وفنيله ) (ام الركب السوداء) ؟؟

لا


س4- لو قال لك -عندك مهله لمدة ساعه تغير شي في هذا العالم ماذا تعمل ؟؟

مابضن بساعة اغير شي ...بس بحاول اغير شوي من نفسيات هالعالم 


س5- لو مررت بالموقف هذا ماذا تعمل ؟؟(كنت واقف امام الكاشير للمحاسبه
والتفت ووجدت إمراءه كبيره بالسن قد نقص حسابها وهي تبحث في شنطتها
عن مال وانت تعلم من حركتها لايوجد لديها ..هل تساعدها ,,وكيف تساعدها
بحيث الا تجرحها ؟؟

بحاول احط فلوس بشنطتها من غير ماتعرف ...او قدام الكاشير بدعي اني بعرفها وبدفع الحساب عنها ....او بحكيلها هدول الفلوس كانوا واقعين منك وانتي ما انتبهتي 

س6- نظرتك لحواء من ناحية العباءه وحالها ؟

حاليا بعتبر انها صارت ازياء اكثر من ماتكون دينية 


س-7 أجمل وقت تعيشه ؟مع من ؟

حاليا مافيه 


س8-اسم صديق لازلت تذكر اخوته الصادقه ؟؟

ياسر 


س9- هل تذكر اول معلم لك في الابتدائي ؟

مممممممممممم بتذكر معلمة بس كانت زنخة 

س10- تهديها لمن ؟!

كرت احمر - للقهوة 
باقة ورد....لشخص بذاتي 
قلم.....ليدي 
الوان.... لكتاباتي لكي الونها بالوان تستحقها 


س11- هل انت من المؤيدين اصرف مافي الجيب يأتيك مافي الغيب

مش بجميع الحالات 


س12- موقف مضحك لاتنساه ؟ لاتقول ياكثر المواقف اذكر نبي رسم الايتسامه على وجهك

امممممممممممممممممم مش متذكر صراحة 


س13-(حواء حنونه ورومانسيه- حواء جميلة- حواء جادة-حواء عمليه- حواء غنية) أيهما يفضل آدم؟

حواء جامدة 


س14- لو اختارات لك حواء لبس معين على ذوقها ؟وماعجبك !! تلبسه او تتعذر عن لبسه؟؟

اكيد بعتذر بس باسلوب حلو مش مقزز 


س15-هل تراء جلوسك مع اخواتك او زوجتك مضيعه للوقت ؟؟

طبعا لا 


س16-هل تؤيد دخول حواء السياسه ؟

حاليا بايد لانها جزء من هالحياة ولازم تشارك 


س17-قال ثلاثة تكرهها المرأة في الرجل: البخل، والغرور، والتردد. وثلاثة
تعجبها: الكرم، والقوة، والمرح. (ماتعليقك على ذلك)؟!

مش شرط يمكن في شغلات اكثر من هيك بتفضلها المراة بالرجل او بتكرهها مش شرط تكون هالمقولة صحيحة 


س18- آدم الهادي... ما هو الموقف الذي يجعلك تتحول إلى آدم شرس؟!

كثير مواقف بتمر بحياته ...مثلا بشغله بحياته العملية او حتى العاطفية ....


س19-آدم .. كيف تتعامل مع عصبية حواء ؟؟

بالعاطفة 


س20- نصيحه من ادم لحواء ؟!

حاولي الابتعاد عن كل مايسيء لسمعتك ...لانها مقياس لحياتك واهمها عفتك وكرامتك 


أسرنا تواجدك معنا في هذه الدقائق التي مرت
عشنا وتعايشنا معك حرية قلمك وفكره

فلك الشكر ...ادم على منحنا هذا الوقت ...؟


الشكر لالك الورده 

موضوع حلو ومن خلاله بيقدر ادم يعبر عن رايه بكل صراحة 

مشكورة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أسعدتنا وامتعتنا باجووبتك الحلووة و الخفيفه

تفضل هاذ الوسام

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الضيف التالي هو 
Mr_HelL

----------


## Mr_HelL

هذه الاسئله ؟؟

س1--من انت ؟(لك الحريه ان تذكر أسمك او تعبر عن شخصيتك)

علاء طوباسي ... وشخصيتي احتفظ بها لنفسي ...

س2- إين موقع اعراب حواء في حياتك ؟

تقريبا شبه معدوم ... بهذه الايام لا نستطيع التفكير بالزواج .. ولا استطيع ان اوهم حواء بأني استطيع الزواج منها ..

س3- هل تؤيد الكلمات الساخره (ابو سروال وفنيله ) (ام الركب السوداء) ؟؟

لا تذكر عيب االناس بلسانك .. فكلك عيوب وللناس السنُ

س4- لو قال لك -عندك مهله لمدة ساعه تغير شي في هذا العالم ماذا تعمل ؟؟

جميع اديان العالم الى الدين الاسلامي

س5- لو مررت بالموقف هذا ماذا تعمل ؟؟(كنت واقف امام الكاشير للمحاسبه
والتفت ووجدت إمراءه كبيره بالسن قد نقص حسابها وهي تبحث في شنطتها
عن مال وانت تعلم من حركتها لايوجد لديها ..هل تساعدها ,,وكيف تساعدها
بحيث الا تجرحها ؟؟

بحاول اني اللمح للكاشير انو ما ياخذ منها ويحكيلها حسابك واصل .. وانا بكمل الباقي بدون علمها 

س6- نظرتك لحواء من ناحية العباءه وحالها ؟

العباءه هي الايام صارت الها موضه تكون ملزقة بالجسم يعني هيي وبلاها واحد .. بس اكثر البنات صارو ينتبهو ع هالشي ويشترو شي واسع مو مبين جسمها منه ... انا بفضل هاذ النوع من العباءات واذا كان جلباب بكون احسن لأنو الجلباب مهما كان ذيق ما ببين مفاتن الجسم

س-7 أجمل وقت تعيشه ؟مع من ؟

مع النوم

س8-اسم صديق لازلت تذكر اخوته الصادقه ؟؟

عماد 

س9- هل تذكر اول معلم لك في الابتدائي ؟

عبد الكريم

س10- تهديها لمن ؟!


كرت احمر   لكل من اغتابني
باقة ورد - لكل من احبني 
قلم - لمن يريد ان يستجوبني بشيء
الوان - لمن يريد ان يرسم الحياه السعيدة 

س11- هل انت من المؤيدين اصرف مافي الجيب يأتيك مافي الغيب

اكيد لاء 

س12- موقف مضحك لاتنساه ؟ لاتقول ياكثر المواقف اذكر نبي رسم الايتسامه على وجهك

بيوم كنا قاعدين انا واخي وصاحبنا عماد .. فـ كان في عند بيت جيرانا حفلة او خطبة .. ونحنا قاعدين في شب فكرنا بنطلع ع البنات الي عندهم فـ صار يهدد فينا ويحكيلنا انزلو اذا كنكم زلام ... المهم انا عصبت من طريقة كلامو ونزلت خلص يا بضربو يا بضربني .. وكان اخي وصاحبنا معنا .. المهم انا ماشي وشادد حيلي وفي معي ناس بدهم يضربو .. وصلت لعندو وبلشت اعلي صوتي عليه .. بطلع يمين وبطلع شمال ما في لا اخي ولا صاحبنا ههههههههههه  وخلص قلت يا بضربني يا بضربه ... المهم اجا الشب وصار يحكي معي حكي عادي وصار يتأسف ولحقنا اخوي وصاحبنا ونزلنا ضرب فيهم على النذالة الي عملوها معي وبس روحت ع البيت وشفتهم صرت اضحك عليهم ويلحقو فيي اكثر من ساعه

س13-(حواء حنونه ورومانسيه- حواء جميلة- حواء جادة-حواء عمليه- حواء غنية) أيهما يفضل آدم؟

حواء حنونه ورمانسية

س14- لو اختارات لك حواء لبس معين على ذوقها ؟وماعجبك !! تلبسه او تتعذر عن لبسه؟؟


بحاول اغير وجهه نظرها بالنسبة للبس هاد او بخليها تختارلي شي احسن بدون ما اجرحها بذوقها او بكلامي معها وابينلها بأي طريقة انو ما عجبني بس بدون تجريح بالكلام

س15-هل تراء جلوسك مع اخواتك او زوجتك مضيعه للوقت ؟؟

اكيد لا 

س16-هل تؤيد دخول حواء السياسه ؟

برضو اكيد لاء ...

س17-قال ثلاثة تكرهها المرأة في الرجل: البخل، والغرور، والتردد. وثلاثة
تعجبها: الكرم، والقوة، والمرح. (ماتعليقك على ذلك)؟!

اي بنت بدها تكون مع زوجها او الي بدها تختارو يكون فيه هالصفات لأنو هي راح تكون معو طول العمر واذا كان بخيل ومغرور ومتردد يعني فيه مشكلة عندو .. وبالنسبة للكرم والقوة والمرح .. هي بدها رجل يكون معها مثل ما كانت ببيت اهلها ما في مشاكل وما في سمة بدن مش تروح من سمة بدن لأكثر

س18- آدم الهادي... ما هو الموقف الذي يجعلك تتحول إلى آدم شرس؟!

واحد يحكي عليي من ورا ضهري

س19-آدم .. كيف تتعامل مع عصبية حواء ؟؟

بتركها لتهدى لحالها 

س20- نصيحه من ادم لحواء ؟!

لا تكوني كالحلوى المكشوفة يمسها الذباب من كل ناح ...

أسرنا تواجدك معنا في هذه الدقائق التي مرت
عشنا وتعايشنا معك حرية قلمك وفكره

فلك الشكر ...ادم على منحنا هذا الوقت ...؟

اشكرك على استضافتي الوردة الاردنية وبالعكس استمتعت بالاسئلة وحسيت بشي ممتع وانا بجاوب فيهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
انبسطنا باجابتكم محمد وعلاء 
حلو كتير نتعرف على آدم بكل شفافيه ومن منطلق فكري 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كلمات رائعه Mr_HelL
نصيحه قيمه
اجوبه قيمهـ ورائعه
لسان حال حواء تقول لكـ شكرا لكـ

هذا وسام شكر من كوب ادمـ

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مين ضل عنا من الاعضاء الذكور
ذكروني

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ضيفنا القادم في كوب مع ادم
شخص صارله فترة كبيرة غايب عن المنتدى 
هو سيد الحصن ابو تميم ( هدوء عاصف)

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

كوب مع ادم موضوع ملفت وجميل

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
س1--من انت ؟(لك الحريه ان تذكر أسمك او تعبر عن شخصيتك)

انا "محمود تميم" .. المُلقّب بـ "هدوء عاصف" .. 


س2- إين موقع اعراب حواء في حياتك ؟

حواء هي "المبتدأ والخبر" ... هي كل الجملة بكل معانيها ..


س3- هل تؤيد الكلمات الساخره (ابو سروال وفنيله ) (ام الركب السوداء) ؟؟

ما بأيّد ولا اي نوع من الألقاب الساخرة ... مش من ثقافتي !!


س4- لو قال لك -عندك مهله لمدة ساعه تغير شي في هذا العالم ماذا تعمل ؟؟

كل مجرمي الحرب بجمعهم مع اليهود في ساحة مليونية وحرق عن جنب وطرف ، بسمح لنفسي اكون متل هتلر لمدة ساعة ..


س5- لو مررت بالموقف هذا ماذا تعمل ؟؟(كنت واقف امام الكاشير للمحاسبه
والتفت ووجدت إمراءه كبيره بالسن قد نقص حسابها وهي تبحث في شنطتها
عن مال وانت تعلم من حركتها لايوجد لديها ..هل تساعدها ,,وكيف تساعدها
بحيث الا تجرحها ؟؟

اكيد بسد باقي حسابها وبقلها انو دين ولما تشوفني ترجعلي اياهم ، وطبعا اكيد ما رح نلتقي 
ابتغي بالعمل هاد وجه الله فقط .. عسى لو مسحت احراج هالست اكون كسب الأجر .. على طول بتخيل حالي مكانها ، اكيد ما حدا بحب يمر بهيك تجربة ..


س6- نظرتك لحواء من ناحية العباءه وحالها ؟

مممممممممم ... احلى مظهر ممكن انو تظهر فيه البنت هو العباءة .. بحترم البنت المحتشمة ، بقدرها وبحطها على راسي ..
بنات البنطلون والشعر وبنات علب اللبن ما بشتريهم بربع ليرة ...


س-7 أجمل وقت تعيشه ؟مع من ؟

مع زوجتي حبيبتي .. الله لا يحرمني منها



س8-اسم صديق لازلت تذكر اخوته الصادقه ؟؟

قصي .. لا زال صديقي الصدوق



س9- هل تذكر اول معلم لك في الابتدائي ؟

نعم ... الست خولة ... 



س10- تهديها لمن ؟!

كرت احمر :: للكذب
باقة ورد :: لكل فتاة محتشمة ومؤدبة
قلم :: لنفسي ..
الوان :: لحياتي ..



س11- هل انت من المؤيدين اصرف مافي الجيب يأتيك مافي الغيب

ممممممممم .. نوعاً ما .. مهو لإنو هيك بصير معي هههههههه



س12- موقف مضحك لاتنساه ؟ لاتقول ياكثر المواقف اذكر نبي رسم الايتسامه على وجهك

ههههههههه كان بالمدرسة ، كبست معي على ضحك مع صحابي وطلعني الاستاذ وكبس علي الضحك قام نزلني عالمدير وبرضو ضليتني اضحك واكلت 5 عصايات ولما جيت بدي اطلع عالصف طلع صوت ضحكي ع باب الادارة فرجعني المدير وطلب ولي امري بحجة اني ما بحترم لا الاستاذ ولا المدير .. لليوم ما بعرف شو النكتة اللي ضحكتني كل هالضحك ، بس آآآآآآآآخ ع ايام الطفولة 



س13-(حواء حنونه ورومانسيه- حواء جميلة- حواء جادة-حواء عمليه- حواء غنية) أيهما يفضل آدم؟

حواء حنونة ورومانسية .. يا ويلي شو بموت فيها المتل هيك .. 



س14- لو اختارات لك حواء لبس معين على ذوقها ؟وماعجبك !! تلبسه او تتعذر عن لبسه؟؟

بصراحة بعتذر عن لبسه ، ما بحب البس ع ذوق غيري لإني بعرف ذوقي انو حلو باللبس ، بس اكيد بعتذر عن لبسه بطريقة لطيفة ومحضارية ، ما بحب ابداً اكسر بخاطر حواء ..



س15-هل تراء جلوسك مع اخواتك او زوجتك مضيعه للوقت ؟؟

اكيد لأ ... بعتبروها مضيعة للوقت الناس التافهة بس ..



س16-هل تؤيد دخول حواء السياسه ؟

حواء بطلعلها كل اشي .. حقها تدخل المجال اللي بتحبه ، بس برأيي السياسة بتقتل انوثتها ، يا ريت تختار مجال مناسب اكثر عليها ، متل لجان حقوق المرأة ، التربية ، التعليم ، حقوق الانسان ، حقوق الطفل .. الخ



س17-قال ثلاثة تكرهها المرأة في الرجل: البخل، والغرور، والتردد. وثلاثة
تعجبها: الكرم، والقوة، والمرح. (ماتعليقك على ذلك)؟!

مزبوط .. كلها منطبقة على حواء ..



س18- آدم الهادي... ما هو الموقف الذي يجعلك تتحول إلى آدم شرس؟!

اذا حدا ظلمني او اكل حقي ...



س19-آدم .. كيف تتعامل مع عصبية حواء ؟؟

بهدوووووووووووووووء ورويّة




س20- نصيحه من ادم لحواء ؟!

انتِ اجمل واجمل واجمل كلما احتشمتِ .. احبكِ محتشمة رقيقة حنونة ومتدينة ..




كل الحب لكل حواء في المنتدى .. ولصاحبة لموضوع على وجه الخصوص ..
مساحة رائعة لآدم .. احببتها جدا جدا .... ومن غيركِ يا حواء خُلِقت لتهتم بأمر آدم ... 
كل الشكر لكم سعدت بالمشاركة*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الله ما اروع اجاباتك يا ابو تميم 
راقية مميزة واقعية حلوة 
شكرا لك هدوء على مرورك على موضوعي ومشاركتك اللطيفة فيه 
هذا وسام شكر من كوب ادمـ

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الاستضافة القادمة 
لقلعتي ابدية

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

161020123914.jpg161020123915.jpg161020123916.jpg161020123917.jpg161020123913.jpg

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شووووووووووووو هاد يا قلعه كل اشي الك غير شكل  :Frown:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

161020123918.jpg
.
ظننت أنها أكتملت ولكن...

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

161020123919.jpg
يبدو أنني كنتُ قد أضعتُ الكثير!

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

161020123920.jpg

عُذراَ منكِ...

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> شووووووووووووو هاد يا قلعه كل اشي الك غير شكل


.
.
صباح الخير
.

----------


## دموع الغصون

فلسفة جميلة بالحياة ونظرة ثاقبة 
الآن أدركت معنى الرسم بالكلمات بعد أن استوقتني روح حروفك لأكثر من مره 
اسعدني جداً مروري على اجابتك

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> فلسفة جميلة بالحياة ونظرة ثاقبة 
> الآن أدركت معنى الرسم بالكلمات بعد أن استوقتني روح حروفك لأكثر من مره 
> اسعدني جداً مروري على اجابتك


.
لسْتُ أستًحِقُّ مديحاً..
.
مساء الخير

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يا سلام عليك يا قلعتي عنجد عندك اسلوب غير شكل 

يسلمو كتير على اجاباتك الرائعة والممتعة 
وهذا وسام من كوب ادم

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يا جماعة انا اكتشفت انه الصبايا بالمنتدى اكثر من الشباب
مين ضل انا ما دعوته على كوب ادم
انا بس هذول الي بعرفهم 
اذا ضل حد تاني ما بعرفه ذكروني فيه

----------

